# North Star Reviews?



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm planning to go toggin and was curious about North Star party boat out of Ocean City. I heard the record tog was caught on that boat. Any positive/negative experiences? It's gonna be cold toggin this week. Any tips for a novice togger?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't been on it but it was on top of the list for trophy tog in a magazine, its a very popular boat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, Captain Tim can put ya on the fish.


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the info. Hope we can get out this Thursday.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

The Northstar has 2 ifga records and one junior record. You can say one record is lucky, three is something else.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

As for tips...bring plenty of rigs. I prefer a slider rig or a snafu, but usually use the slider because it's easier to tie. I use 60 lb braid with a 6 ft leader of 50 lb mono tied directly to the rig, no swivels. 
Use plenty of weight to make sure you're on the bottom.
If a fish does pull you into the rocks, and you can't get him out, pull the line tight and pluck it a few times, like a guitar string. It messes with their lateral line and will usually get them swimming. If you don't feel a head shake right away don't keep doing it. You probably have the wreck and you may scare away other fish


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

A cold start to a beautiful day...
Only 5 people showed up at North Star party boat. The captain made a few phone calls and he gave us an option to pay $100 or get on another party boat (Captain Robbins) 20 minutes away. We all choice the 2nd option. 

To make to long story short, it was windy and cold! Can you say brrrr? Fishing was just as cold. I think a few more cooperative fish could have warm things up a bit, but it wasn't the case today. I tried green crabs, conch, clams and shrimp. Shrimp got the most action, but still no keepers.

I think the fat lady is clearing her throat to sing....

I'm done togging for 2010. See y'all back on the water in 2011.

Alan


----------

